# Satin ball question



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone here ever fed them if so what was the outcome .. Izzo and I are going to start picking up her workouts soon and I want something that will help her keep her energy and build muscle . I was told about satin balls .. How long do they keep in the freezer and you dont feed them frozen do you lol .. Ive never fed her anything but wilderness or totw so I dont know how to give her people food .. lol So any info on them would help 

thank you 
Samantha :woof:


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

you can keep them in the freezer forever lol. Atleast i do. I sometimes give it to them frozen because they like licking them.  You just have to be careful because some dogs dont like to lick or chew their food, and just swallow it. If they swallow they can choke on the satin ball.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

they're more for adding weight to an underweight dog.. not building muscle


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

:goodpost:
Most folks use them mainly for pups that need to bulk up... I know I have on a few ocassions and satin balls works great for thin pups and nursing mom...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I used them for zeke to put weight on. I would think it would add more fat vs building muscle.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Im just worried about her latley she hasnt been keeping weight on and I have been nervous to do more then the hand walking and flirtpole .. We went to the vet nothing is wrong with her physically his guess is shes stressed out because of the puppy in the house .. what do you guys think I should do .. I can tell shse getting more and more depressed because of not going for runs and getting on the springpole but she has probably lost about close to ten pounds and I dont want her getting too thin . .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh i thought you just wanted to build muscle. if she has lost weight and you want to keep her weight up you can do satin balls, she would prob love them mine sure do. you can make smaller ones and add a couple a day. { i did softball size ones lol, but zeke was really thin} maybe start with golf ball sized and offer a couple at meal time. I have used goats milk too if you can get it that has worked well also. she has been wormed regular and everything is utd with her I assume?


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

yea shes utd on everything and I thought maybe the puppy gave her worms when we got him but all is good .. I think its a stress thing .. hopefully after a few of these shell be able to run and do the springpole ..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

does she get quiet time? I know everytime we have brought pups in the home the adults all needed quiet time, for them it was our bed its really high and pups cant get up and also werent allowed in our room so they used that as there "quiet" place. Luna more then any of them would get up and leave when they were out playing , does she maybe just need some breaks, 1 on 1 time with you away from the pup? might be just too much craziness for her.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Make sure both dogs are dewormed is the first need. 
I wouldn't do the satin balls for more than a week. When nismo got sick the few times that he did I believe we put 5#'s in a week


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

they are both wormed and she does have her 1 on 1 time with me .. I think she was just used to being the only dog ever around .. I havent put her on stain balls .. just added a few things to her diet and bought a bag of orjen .. so atleast I know shes getting good nutrition .. lol


----------

